# Fuel MPG/ Big VS Small Truck



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

On paper the small truck will beat the big truck in fuel economy but I believe a big truck saves fuel because you don't have to go back to the supply house or the shop. You have everything with you in one shot. What's your thought? 

One of these days I'll have enough money to buy a isuzu npr chassis with a hackney body. All I need is 40g's.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We are considering replacing our Astro vans with Chevy HHR Panel trucks, since the trucks are mostly used to move people and tools, we don't keep a lot of material in our trucks.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the E-250 extended cargo van and carry thousands of parts plus I try to anticipate any specialty tools/machines I made need for the day.I've got a hitch on the back for pulling equipment of course.The van is a sweet ride,it's a pleasure to drive,I keep it spotless ,it's the only way to go.I was driving unheated vans in Chicago in the 80's,soaking wet from this or that,this luxury I affird myself.Even at 10 mpg,if that.I am found of step vans and think they are great for repair work,with the ladder and pipe racks mounted on the side.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i have a 99 chevy utility van that has every thing you could need in it if you can find it im very un organized....i find parts still laying on the floor from jobs weeks before...

i keep the van washed and in great mechanical shape but the box and exterior bins are a disastor......i just found 3 bags of 1" copper 90's jammed behind my generator felt like i hit the lottery

i have a 99 chevy diesel dually i use for hauling big stuff.....

i get 13mpg steady out of my van and i couldnt be happier it has ice cold air and rides awsome......and it dosent leak any fluids......id say what i have is ideal for a plumber that dose every thing plumbing related


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a '05 ( I think) Chevy (but a Ford guy at heart:yes with a KUV body. The only things I can't carry is a waterheater and a stool or 2. Everything else I have.
I get around 12mpg.
I have thought about the next one to be a Sprinter with a box on the back, Hackney or a Supreme with bins/shelves. An NPR would be great to w/ a Hachney.
I just wish I could carry a couple waterheaters and couple stools at the same time.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Here's my ride!*

Here is what I'm using for now I plan to buy truck top side boxes soon! I put my hand tools in the cab and power tools to one side of the truck box. I carry a tote in the bed of the the truck with misc. finish materials/repair parts. I plan to buy something bigger inthe future. But this is wroking for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey 3, I still got that System One rack that would look good on that truck:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> On paper the small truck will beat the big truck in fuel economy but I believe a big truck saves fuel because you don't have to go back to the supply house or the shop. You have everything with you in one shot. What's your thought?
> 
> One of these days I'll have enough money to buy a isuzu npr chassis with a hackney body. All I need is 40g's.


I took delivery of a 2006 (one of the last) NPR HD diesel w/Hackney P2000 box and shelving back in December. It gets about 11 mpg which is what was claimed and it is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. I had been driving for several years a Chevy 2500 with utility bed that got about 12 mpg gas. I had no room for anything it seemed. All my cable machines were a major pain to get on and off of the truck and they were always exposed to the weather. Currently I have all the space in the world compared to what I did have. I carry General speedrooter 90, mini rooter, older (very bulky) Spartan sewer camera w/reel, General J2700(?) sewer jetter, 1 Toto "Drake" tank, 1 Toto "Drake" elongated bowl, 1 Toto "Drake" round bowl, couple of seats, 2 shower faucets, 6 lav faucets, 4 ks faucets, plus a gazillion repair parts. It has swing out doors and a ramp for all the sewer gear. There is room for a ton of stuff. I've had it for just over 6 months and still haven't filled it up even. If I could spring for a smaller camera I could make room for 1-2 water heaters to be on the truck at all times. As it is currently I can still carry probably 4 water heaters if I wanted but they would make life very difficult so I'm not carrying any right now but at some point this will definately change.

My time at the supply house has been cut drastically! I am convinced that a big truck makes you more productive and therefore more profitable. With the vinyl wrap it came in at about $48k.

There is one thing I don't like about it. You ride directly over the front axle and it can be a very rough ride if the road is in poor condition. Wear your seat belt and sloooooooow down in the rough spots.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Smells, I heard them NPRs can darn near turn on a dime.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Smells, I heard them NPRs can darn near turn on a dime.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


It still amazes me! I'll think there's no way and the next thing you know I've made it with room to spare.

Spend the extra and get the backup alarm. It is loud and everybody looks when it goes off. Spend 2k -3k on a killer truck wrap. Also get the rear door ajar alarm, it's saved me several times.

Oh yeah this vehicle has the coldest a/c system I have ever seen in any vehicle which is fantastic since I'm one of those sweeeeeaaaaaaty people.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought an F-650 cab chassis last year and had a knapheide 14' KUV bed put on it. I have been very pleased with this rig. I average about 8.33 mpg and am able to haul dang near anything. 

I do solely commercial and industrial plumbing and fitting so I travel quite a bit and also pull trailers quite a bit. Large up front cost but, this truck will last many years to come.


----------



## johnny (Jan 30, 2009)

*yep*



rex said:


> i have a 99 chevy utility van that has every thing you could need in it if you can find it im very un organized....i find parts still laying on the floor from jobs weeks before...
> 
> i keep the van washed and in great mechanical shape but the box and exterior bins are a disastor......i just found 3 bags of 1" copper 90's jammed behind my generator felt like i hit the lottery
> 
> ...


I get 13mpg 2007 chevy 2500 van...I'm using an old suburban diesel 22mpg for towing my jetter. I'm doing smaller jobs on the same 150 regular customers all comercial...This set up works best for me. I did a wvo van but i drive to much to collect that much frygrease. Old toyotas get 25+mpg no matter how much weight you haul... an astro can get 18mpg loaded...the only thing is the smaller truck makes you look cheap, so do the big box trucks make you look expensive??? I've tried everything but the box trucks I guess I'll get one this spring and hire a plumber to drive it.
johnny


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I got a '05 ( I think) Chevy (but a Ford guy at heart:yes with a KUV body. The only things I can't carry is a waterheater and a stool or 2. Everything else I have.
> I get around 12mpg.
> I have thought about the next one to be a Sprinter with a box on the back, Hackney or a Supreme with bins/shelves. An NPR would be great to w/ a Hachney.
> I just wish I could carry a couple waterheaters and couple stools at the same time.
> ...


I can't endorse the SPRINTER enough. 
1. 20-25 mpg's..
2. Great turning radious.
3. Lots of room. on tall models.
4. nice ride
5. lots of low end
6. once the turbo spools up- lot's of top end. 
7. nice seats
8. Costomers love to look at them and talk to you about them. Yes they do have a $$$$ look, but whats wrong with that?? Plus once you tell costomers that you went from getting 8 mpg- 20+mpg they seem really OK with it.
9. Lots of bill board
We have 4, and will be replacing the F2-350 vans with SPRINTERS.
10. 3 tier tool chest like the one in the garage sits right behind my cage.

DOWN SIDE
1. accelleration is so good,+ we are so well stocked, wear through breaks every 30K miles.
2. Mercedes Benz. drive terrain = $$ parts until more after market stuff gets on the market.
3. Waiting for the Dodge A/C to crap out.

We have the 2500/ 3/4 ton models, high top, long bed. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I can't endorse the SPRINTER enough.
> 1. 20-25 mpg's..
> 2. Great turning radious.
> 3. Lots of room. on tall models.
> ...


 **************That's a pretty big DOWNSIDE**************


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

We have a 1988 GMC Vandura with the 12' box on it and it's a low-profile box (the wheel wells inside of the box go down over the tires on the back) and it's loaded down with tools and parts. It has the 3 speed automatic transmission and a 350v8 with the throttle body.

Get's about 8-10mpg I'd say, but when we get to the job, we NEVER have to leave.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

My oil change today was $83  


15 quarts of Rotella 15W-40.... $36.00, :blink:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> My oil change today was $83
> 
> 
> 15 quarts of Rotella 15W-40.... $36.00, :blink:


What the heck kind of vehicle do you have that holds 15 quarts of diesel oil?

The big red 2500 powerJOKE (j/k) haha

I have a 97 ram cummins 12valve and it just holds 11 with a new oil filter, BUT it's a straight 6.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ford F350 6.3 Turbo Diesel. 


The oil pan is massive on this motor. I keep it hooked to the block heater so I'm not turning that motor over fighting to get oil to the top of it. 

Stays 100 degrees in the coldest of weather; warm air slowly comes from the vents when I get in it. 

I really don't think I'm going to get another diesel...I think I'm going back to gas.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I drive an older Dodge extented cab Cummins Turbodiesel 3/4 ton with an enclosed 8 ' Skaug walk in utility bed. Works well for me and super reliable. I get 14.5-15 mpg loaded. 3 gallons of oil at change time! Fairly easy to park.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> On paper the small truck will beat the big truck in fuel economy but I believe a big truck saves fuel because you don't have to go back to the supply house or the shop. You have everything with you in one shot. What's your thought?
> 
> One of these days I'll have enough money to buy a isuzu npr chassis with a hackney body. All I need is 40g's.


I drove one of these in Iowa. Great truck but it sucks in snow. I'd love one here in Florida.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I been driving a Sprinter for some time now. Getting 20 to 23 MPG with it. Just minor repairs here and there. It is easy enough to work on yourself so you do not have to pay the big bux to them stealers. Here is a not so good picture of it. That is my 18 year old daughter running the jetter btw.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rex said:


> i have a 99 chevy utility van that has every thing you could need in it if you can find it im very un organized....i find parts still laying on the floor from jobs weeks before...
> 
> i keep the van washed and in great mechanical shape but the box and exterior bins are a disastor......i just found 3 bags of 1" copper 90's jammed behind my generator felt like i hit the lottery
> 
> ...


 
Anyone know what happened to this guy? 


His last post on here wasn't a good one, not the one above either. There's quite a few members on here that have disappeared.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I had an 06 Sprinter.Great mileage, but the mileage didn't help because I just didn't have enough room to carry all of my tools/materials. I laid off/fired all of my employees so I need to carry all of the necessary tools/materials for service, remodeling, drain cleaning and heating service.

I just purchased a Mitsubushi Fuso with a 14' box. It's similar to the NPR. It gets about 12.5mpg but I don't have to go back to the shop to get set up fpr the next call. 

I'm convinced a larger truck with reduced trips to the suppliers has a greater benefit on your bottom line than a smaller truck IMO:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've never met someone that ran a box truck that didn't like it.

How the heck did you talk her into runnin the jetter ratz?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

this is my ride I love it especially the tommy lift. All my machines fit in it with plenty of room to spare. Bought it used for 13'000 never had any problems with it. Its a 2004 and it had 87,000 miles on it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sure do see a lot of SPARTAN Drain Equipment these days on these trucks. 


I know why I bought mine! :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I like my double side doors, Wish it were bigger. This van has been a pain in the AZZ:furious:
























Can't fit much more in here.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> [
> this is my ride I love it especially the tommy lift. All my machines fit in it with plenty of room to spare. Bought it used for 13'000 never had any problems with it. Its a 2004 and it had 87,000 miles on it.


Love the lift gate and tons of room you got there.:thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This goes against the grain of thinking for most, but even though I own a 16' box van as well as my truck, 


I have landed more work with my truck than I believe any van I would own. 

Everyone and their brother has a van/box truck. It's second nature in this biz. 


Put a big ole $45 grand truck that you have your customers talking about as soon as you pull in the driveway, now you got something more than just a vehicle. 

And I've connected my colors right into my website, my advertising, just about everything. 

My next truck will be a cherry red Toyota Tundra. I get a new truck every 6 years to keep the "new truck theory" in the driveway. 

I'm going to get away from owning a diesel, going to wrap that toyota and put a small lift kit on it with bigger tires. It will be a longbed extended cab. 

Quiet, clean and one hell of a machine and I bet I get just as many responses on the new truck as much as I will on the one I have now. 

People think I have a fleet of those red trucks. I can get everything I want on that truck and then some and not have to make double trips to do so. 

Plus, I love the fact I don't have to step up or down into my vehicle to get to the product/tools. It's all right there with the flip-up side doors. 

I can't stand following the herd.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I would love a box van built by Toyota with a lift gate. I seen the NPR big dollars I see the sticker price and I have to walk away in shame because I. Can't afford one yet. Need a Better sewer camera and pay bills first.

But wife is working full time and that will take some of the bill burden off my back.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've never met someone that ran a box truck that didn't like it.
> 
> How the heck did you talk her into runnin the jetter ratz?


 Oh that was easy. Told her she could make 50 bucks get a free dinner at the place we where jetting, and she is like me when ever she gets the chance to play with something different she will jump on it.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/index.c...1226423&imageID=20752856#a=1226423&i=20752862:thumbup:​A Hummer Stretch Limo would be ideal for all concealed sewer machine cables, full length pipe, ample supply of fittings, etc... however a little pricy... So,

​OK, so my pictures is a little off... not to worry, it is the only picture I have of our old van (only several hours after a dump truck backed into us). Anyways, the pipe rack works GREAT!! My father built the rack himself, with a locking area for the dolley & extension ladder. In the van, we are able to carry 8 (we'll call them single level tackle boxes) stocking at the very least 5 of every 1/2" & 3/4" copper & pex fitting, valve repair parts, a mixture of galvanized/black/galvanized fittings, on the passenger side (the shorter side) he has lined a piece of plywood with 4" Sch 40 set at a 45 degree (approx cut 6-8" deep) allowing to set fittings all along the side of the van that can be easily accessed. The drivers side has baskets to put items like PVC Tubular assemblies, DWV fittings, etc. It has worked for his company for year. The van pictured above is a Ford E350 Diesel, which would easily pull the backhoe/trailer... where the Ford E250 Fuel, is not so... UMFY!! Yes, it is a mobile supply house and I see it like this. It does cost more fuel to run a large vehicle, but there is not as much back and forth to the supply house. It allows you to get the job done in a more timely fashion and on to the next job. The good timing is less cost to the customer and lets them know "you got your  together". 
Hope My Book of Info Helps
Female Plumber by birth, Journeyman Plumber by choice!​


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We are considering replacing our Astro vans with Chevy HHR Panel trucks, since the trucks are mostly used to move people and tools, we don't keep a lot of material in our trucks.


Have you all seen the new Ford Transit Connect Its smaller than the Astro, but has a bit more room than the HHR http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Have you all seen the new Ford Transit Connect Its smaller than the Astro, but has a bit more room than the HHR http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/



Looks really small. I wouldn't want it for anything more than maybe going camping. Put a kayak rack on top and I'm set!:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Looks really small. I wouldn't want it for anything more than maybe going camping. Put a kayak rack on top and I'm set!:thumbup:


It has built in mount holes for all sorts of racks. Also its a lot larger inside room size compared to the HHR


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I just want Toyota to buld a full size cargo van. I looked at a Dodge Sprinter F dat like 40k to start. Thats half the value of my house :laughing:

Can Find good deals on Chevy cargo vans. But I have one Built like crap nothing but problems.
If I pay off this junk box I may keep it because of the doors on both sides would make for a good jet buit into the van.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sprinters are too tall for me!!! By the time you put the pipe rack on it if you do....your in the clouds its so high up. We have alot of trees here so you would be parking in the street all the time and hauling your stuff up to the job. I like the bigger space but its alittle too tall for good use here. Alot of the commercial guys use them that dont need to get into residental driveways. My reg chevy van doen't even fit all the time so the sprinter would be even worse:yes:
I would need 2 of the little ford vans......one to carry tools and the other to carry the materials,its way too small. They are cute tho!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been working out of fords for years. I have never been a big van guy. Two of my fleet trucks were e150 and I have always drove an f 150. I am thinking about having a cargo top put on the bed and a rack on the top as my world has become 100% plumbing. these days. I have an almost 40 y.o. plumbers back and for some strange reason the f 150 seat and my back have become one. I do a ton of service and soon drain cleaning. etc. Anyone ever do it like this?

Not to mention in these times I like the fact that the 05 I have is paid for. My wife and I are doing the Dave Ramsey thing slowly but surely and man after the past 2+ years I hate the idea of loans right now. But, efficiency is important. I also hate throwing perfectly good cash at business challenges that really do not solve problems.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*I think the van is still the way to go (repair/service)*

When in a hurry to get to the next job and you don't have time to go drop the water heater, there is plenty of space to leave it in the back until you can dispose of the water heater. We have stacked lots of china in the back when going to set outs and wow... I have no complaints. Here are a few pictures to show you what I mean. The racks and bins are custom, but are open to see what you have without running through lots of drawers and such. I have found that the factory built cabinets are not service friendly nor plumber friendly.









I have uploaded pictures in my album of closer pictures to see just how much is stocked in here. Hope this helps!! 
 Good Luck on looking for a new truck!!


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I been driving a Sprinter for some time now. Getting 20 to 23 MPG with it. Just minor repairs here and there. It is easy enough to work on yourself so you do not have to pay the big bux to them stealers. Here is a not so good picture of it. That is my 18 year old daughter running the jetter btw.


 easy to work on..curious to know more.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I used a Dodge Maxi-van for about 7 years. It was a darned good service truck, but I'm getting where I don't like looking for things all bent over, or lifting cables and things while bent over. If I had a younger employee, I might get another - the distance from the back of the seats to the rear doors was 12'. 

I really want to get a box truck, but I'm worried about the height off the ground, since you wouldn't be pulling out the ramp every job. I'd like a curb side door with steps, which would be sufficient for most jobs. But then, a Hackney would be great, with the low first step on the back.

I once had a huge International step van and it was great for a young guy to be plumbing houses out of. I was able to carry pipe on the roof and except for tubs and showers I had enough stuff onboard for about five houses. At my age, I don't want to be climbing up into something that big. The tires were 19-1/2" duals.

Right now, using the trailer is nice but parking it is a pain. I have an incredible amount of stuff packed in there, and the entry is low enough which is really nice when loading in an old water heater in the aisle. And there's plenty of head room. It does have the curbside door which I can use fairly often.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

If automotive propane is readily available in your area, you may wish to research this fuel type. 
I have had a Suburban 4x4 (350) and an IHC Truck (392) on propane. Both ran excellent, and lots of advantages if the conversion is done correctly. Slight decrease in milage, huge increase in savings - in my location gasoline is $1.08 per liter as opposed to $0.55 per liter for propane. 
Automotive propane outlets are reasonably readily available in BC.


----------

